# More Excitment for SC



## patharris (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok you guys compliment has encouraged me to post a couple more pics of things I made in the last two weeks. Remember, I'm still a baby at woodturning, so with that I hope you enjoy my first birdhouse, another bottlestopper ( tulipwood & spalted maple) and a 306 bullet pen set.  I just love making the little birdhouses, great box work practice and everyone seems to love them. 

Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## rlharding (Feb 4, 2009)

Another nice set of turnings Pat. Are you sure the stopper is tulip wood?  It looks very dark to me. Is the ornament hollowed?


----------



## patharris (Feb 5, 2009)

Ruth, Thank you.  Yes the wood on the stopper is Tulipwood, however, I used some EEE sanding sealer and it turned the wood into that light amber color.  I was disappointed and learned not to use it on light color woods again.  The bridhouse is hollowed out in both pieces to make it light and delicate in weight. It is osage orange base and redheart top.
Pat 
Lexington.SC


----------



## titan2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Where do you get the birds?


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 5, 2009)

titan2 said:


> Where do you get the birds?


 
Don't know where he got his, but you can get them at Hobby Lobby or Michaels. They come in all sizes and colors and are cheap.


----------



## patharris (Feb 5, 2009)

titan2, sorry for the delay in a response. I get the birds from Michaels.  Our Hobby Lobby doesn't carry them.  they are call mushroom birds and are used alot in flower arrangments and decorations.
  Pat


----------



## stoneman (Feb 5, 2009)

Pat,
Very neat birdhouse. Good looking stoppers as well. But, my eyes can't seem to find a bullet pen set???


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 5, 2009)

You did a great job!  I really enjoy turning birdhouse ornaments.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love turning stoppers, but I like your bird house best.
Rob


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,
Super work,
I live just west of you in Greenville!
What other work do you like doing and how long have you been turning?


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks great. Keep thinking of trying a birdhouse but my skills need to improve greatly.


----------



## Tom D (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Pat,
I can't let my wife see the bird house, she will have me out in the shop turning one.  It really looks good.  The bottle stoppers are nice but I cant stop looking at the bird house.


----------

